# Miracle Detail present a wrecked VW Mk5 golf, corrected in 1stage protected with EXO!



## Miracle Detail

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone is well.

Ultimate Detail on a Mk5 VW golf in blue, wheels refurbished, Gtechniq EXO protected and corrected carried out with a new system Im currently testing which is saving 50-60% in time over previous methods and processes. We all know how hard VW paint can be, and this was corrected in one stage!! No buffer trails, just crazy gloss and fully corrected.


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## dave-g

Wow great finish! And agree that gloss is crazy 

Looks very nice in that colour too, great work!


----------



## ant_s

Looks stunning now, very glossy and clear reflections. It's odd seeing you post run of the mill cars too lol.

Only one question, how are you cleaning the cars now, I remember sometime back you were trailing/using dry ice? I only ask as the 16th pic from last (a close up of the finished wheel) shows what seems to be a dirty calliper.


----------



## amiller

Yikes- those befores are unreal! Are those DA sanding marks on the bonnet?!

Car wouldnt look out of place in a showroom now. :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

ant_s said:


> Looks stunning now, very glossy and clear reflections. It's odd seeing you post run of the mill cars too lol.
> 
> Only one question, how are you cleaning the cars now, I remember sometime back you were trailing/using dry ice? I only ask as the 16th pic from last (a close up of the finished wheel) shows what seems to be a dirty calliper.


Lol, not even iron X removed the 66,000 miles of imbedded brake dust from the calipers!

Owner was more concerned with paintwork and steam cleaning the interior, and was done on a budget too. He was properly in amazement when he turned up to collect!

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail

amiller said:


> Yikes- those befores are unreal! Are those DA sanding marks on the bonnet?!
> 
> Car wouldnt look out of place in a showroom now. :thumb:


No, i think its had years of dodgy hand polishing and t-cut sessions!

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice work.

Just for the record the hardness of the paint on my car would laugh at that compound :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Its looking very good, will be interested to find out about this 1 stage product you are using, but im sure there are already certain products like Scholls Concept S17+ if worked right can correct, plus refine very well in one stage....so it will be more interesting when your reveal the product comparison to the likes of S17+ and other competitors...(if your willing).

And Exo it looking like the new "buzz" word for now


----------



## stangalang

Very nice work there Paul. Couple of questions if I may?
This is a single pad single polish system yes?
And you used it on both the paint (usually hard) and the gloss pillars (usually soft)?
Also, I thought exo could be used on body and glass? How come you use a different product? Do you find bonding issues?

Thanks for any input

Matt


----------



## Miracle Detail

stangalang said:


> Very nice work there Paul. Couple of questions if I may?
> This is a single pad single polish system yes?
> And you used it on both the paint (usually hard) and the gloss pillars (usually soft)?
> Also, I thought exo could be used on body and glass? How come you use a different product? Do you find bonding issues?
> 
> Thanks for any input
> 
> Matt


No its actually a four stage, four pad system.

Can be used on any type of paint.

I used body prep solvent to prepare the panels and glass before exo is applied.

Hope that helps.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail

AaronGTi said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Just for the record the hardness of the paint on my car would laugh at that compound :lol:


Bring it down then, and your eat your words! lol

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Detail My Ride

Stunning results, wheels look great too. This is possibly my favourite colour for the MK5 GTI, and certainly looks a great example now.

Would you mind sharing where your halide lights are from? I'm looking for a few additional lights and like the style etc of the ones you use. PM/email if you'd prefer! 

Thanks,

Gaz


----------



## stangalang

Miracle Detail said:


> No its actually a four stage, four pad system.
> 
> Can be used on any type of paint.
> 
> I used body prep solvent to prepare the panels and glass before exo is applied.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


Yes it does. Many thanks for the reply

Matt


----------



## JasonPD

Great results, gotta love a golf 
A quicker more efficient correction process sounds interesting too...


----------



## Miracle Detail

Gaz W said:


> Stunning results, wheels look great too. This is possibly my favourite colour for the MK5 GTI, and certainly looks a great example now.
> 
> Would you mind sharing where your halide lights are from? I'm looking for a few additional lights and like the style etc of the ones you use. PM/email if you'd prefer!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gaz


I got them from my friend next door to my unit a electrical wholesaler email me and I'll get you some [email protected]

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## -Simon-

Nice work, those diamond cut wheels really don't like UK weather conditions, had them powder coated on the Accord for greater durability, although they do look great!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Awesome work Paul, very impressive for a single stage system indeed.

Is it DA or Rotary based? Does it dust at all?

It seems to level to an extent too given how flat the typically peely paint looks in your afters. 

I'm keen to get Exo on my car after seeing this!


----------



## Trip tdi

The golf GTI is one the best examples I have seen, the colour really lifts off and looks extremely wet in appearance, plus great correction from yourself and wheels look spot on, Extremely impressive work from yourself :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work Paul, very impressive for a single stage system indeed.
> 
> Is it DA or Rotary based? Does it dust at all?
> 
> It seems to level to an extent too given how flat the typically peely paint looks in your afters.
> 
> I'm keen to get Exo on my car after seeing this!


EXO is crazzzzy, I brought 25 cans last week. Cant be running out!

Dusts a little, but thats all I can say at this time.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nothing a decent compressor can't sort!

What are you using heating wise pre Exo? Infra Red still? I must have a play with some at some point!!


----------



## Miracle Detail

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Nothing a decent compressor can't sort!
> 
> What are you using heating wise pre Exo? Infra Red still? I must have a play with some at some point!!


Exactly!!

Infrared works perfectly.


----------



## terrytibbs

Hi Paul - what interior steam cleaner do you have??


----------



## Miracle Detail

terrytibbs said:


> Hi Paul - what interior steam cleaner do you have??


Karcher one, not sure of model number, but awesome bit of kit!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## lionheart

As said in previous post it was weird to see a run of the mill car.no offence.but a cracking turn around from what it was.:thumb:


----------



## terrytibbs

Im thinking about buying the DE4002 which I imagine is what you have, so thanks for the reply.


----------



## WannaBd

Great work, you make me really jealous, i really need to get a da. P.s. did you refurb those wheels yourself? One of the cars i do is a 90's SL with similar style wheels & their really badly damaged sadly.


----------



## JJ_

Looking much better now, crazy condition before you got your hands on it !


----------



## Bayside32

Every car no matter what price it costs or whatever badge or variant it is deserves to look it's best, Doesn't have to be some Italian Exotica to please the eye does it!

Nice job.


----------



## alfajim

great job. bet the owner thought it was a different car. best part of detailing is when the owner comes to pick it up.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Great results there Paul.. Its a crazy system huh  I had similar results on the Merc I did last week. 

That looks like my old car! Was it an 06 plate? 

Johnny


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking work Paul


----------



## UCD

great work Paul....crazy "after" pics!


----------



## Roy

Awesome work Paul :thumb: I’m interested in the concept of Exo too, clever stuff!

I think we might be on the same wavelength on your new correction system too! 

Regards, Roy.


----------



## trv8

WOW! 
Miracle Detail eh!
That's a '*miracle*' compared to what is was :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

Awesome result! lt was kind of the customer to make start on wet sanding it for you.


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job there :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Awesome work as ever Paul! interested in the new correction you mention


----------



## Maniac

How did you resolve the corrosion on the wheels btw?


----------



## dhiren_motilal

looks mint, you should do a how to video!?


----------



## Depaip

Nice job!

One step? I suppose with the new Rupes Big Foot Detailing (LHR15) and your polish?


----------



## Miracle Detail

UCD said:


> great work Paul....crazy "after" pics!


Just the usual.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail

herbiedacious said:


> Awesome result! lt was kind of the customer to make start on wet sanding it for you.


lol

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail

Phil H said:


> Awesome work as ever Paul! interested in the new correction you mention


Thanks Phil, hope your well buddy!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail

alfajim said:


> great job. bet the owner thought it was a different car. best part of detailing is when the owner comes to pick it up.


Most definitely!!

He nearly fell on the floor and didn't believe it was his car, just his plates on a new car. ! lol

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic finish


----------



## Miracle Detail

tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish


Many thanks Tonny..

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## alexj

Can still see a few scratches on the after pics but considering how bad it was youve done a great job, I'm sure the punter was very happy.


----------



## Miracle Detail

alexj said:


> Can still see a few scratches on the after pics but considering how bad it was youve done a great job, I'm sure the punter was very happy.


The client didn't want it 100% perfect, was more interested in EXO!!!!!


----------



## gtechrob

missed this. nice transformation on a v. scabby car. hope the customer is liking the exo :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

gtechrob said:


> missed this. nice transformation on a v. scabby car. hope the customer is liking the exo :thumb:


Better late than never rob ! Pmsl


----------



## feeler

savage work.


----------



## b3n76

Great work Paul.
Just out of interest does this system remove a lot of clear coat hence being able to correct in one stage?
Ben


----------



## Miracle Detail

b3n76 said:


> Great work Paul.
> Just out of interest does this system remove a lot of clear coat hence being able to correct in one stage?
> Ben


No not at all, it's the safest way to correct paintwork and removes minimum amount possible!

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## RobDom

You keep saying it is a new single stage correction then you mentioned that it is a four stage four pad system? So which is it?


----------



## Ronnie

Very nice indeed Paul. Think I would agree with you about the new "system" was tempted if it is what I am thinking it is. amazing work as always.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nice work, i always wanted a Golf in this colour, but you braver than me working on it with just trolley jacks under it


----------



## AaronGTi

alexj said:


> Can still see a few scratches on the after pics but considering how bad it was youve done a great job, I'm sure the punter was very happy.





Miracle Detail said:


> The client didn't want it 100% perfect, was more interested in EXO!!!!!





Miracle Detail said:


> We all know how hard VW paint can be, and this was corrected in one stage!! No buffer trails, just crazy gloss and *fully corrected*.


----------



## Trip tdi

AaronGTi said:


>


There is no information here, the results are Super impressive on the Golf, but one stage correction on a VW Paint is a major breakthrough in paint correction, this would help alot of people and members on here if you colud please state which products have been used


----------



## dhiren_motilal

Trip tdi said:


> There is no information here, the results are Super impressive on the Golf, but one stage correction on a VW Paint is a major breakthrough in paint correction, this would help alot of people and members on here if you colud please state which products have been used


don't think he is allowed to say, but I have noticed the bottle in the pic, never seen it before could be a clue....

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb223/miracle_063/VW golf in blue with exo/e95eaec3.jpg


----------



## ercapoccia

Stunning finish!


----------



## hayward440

dhiren_motilal said:


> don't think he is allowed to say, but I have noticed the bottle in the pic, never seen it before could be a clue....
> 
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb223/miracle_063/VW golf in blue with exo/e95eaec3.jpg


I'd say it was the Rupes polishing system, take a look here;
http://http://martinbrownpaints.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_94_28_115&products_id=577


----------



## lisaclio

wow great work


----------



## Saab_viggen

How on earth did you fix up the alloys like that. were they totally wet sanded out and re polished. thats a great job and put a few hundred quid of value on the car also. its amazing just how bad car paint gets, even with super and hyper cars, owners still wash em with the crusty old dishcloth picked up off the garage floor. 

Do you know if saab paint is particually hard or not I have a 1999, just embarking on a bit of a long term project with the paint, wet sanding etc etc etc and more etc

also really like your lights in your workshop. what type of lamp would you reccomend, are they halogen bulbs?


----------



## Trip tdi

So this polisher is the rupes then, is this 100% certain, German paint is hard to correct, but if there is a new invention out, it will save alot of people time plus the extra hours correcting the paint on there car or cars.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Paul I have this system being delivered tomorrow. Do you know of anywhere who sells additional polishes and critically pads please?

Awesome results!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Paul I have this system being delivered tomorrow. Do you know of anywhere who sells additional polishes and critically pads please?
> 
> Awesome results!!


What system is this Russ (Rupes Bigfoot)? is so how much was this system


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Exclusive Car Care said:


> What system is this Russ (Rupes Bigfoot)? and how much


http://shinearama.co.uk/search.php?fmanu=RUP

kelly


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Kelly @ KDS said:


> http://shinearama.co.uk/search.php?fmanu=RUP
> 
> kelly


Thanks Kelly. Have you used this system?? If so would love to hear your thoughts on it if you dont mind sharing.

I see Shinerama package comes with the Rupes LHR 15E Random Orbital Polisher and from here it comes with the Rupes LHR 21E Random orbital polisher, I take it its the orbit/throw that is different between the 2 machines?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Thanks Kelly. Have you used this system?? If so would love to hear your thoughts on it if you dont mind sharing.
> 
> I see Shinerama package comes with the Rupes LHR 15E Random Orbital Polisher and from here it comes with the Rupes LHR 21E Random orbital polisher, I take it its the orbit that is different?


Thats correct the orbit is different, the LHR 15 will only be sold into the detailing market and not into the paint shop market as far as I am aware.


----------



## Soul Hudson

Crazy **** swirls but that finsih is awesome on that colour. A very rewarding colour by the looks at the end. Nice work hope it stays like that.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yep that's the one but I got it from I4D, should land tomorrow and I'll try it out tomorrow night and post thoughts up.

It seems nobody resells the polishes and pads yet though, defo need me a pad cleaner!


----------



## matt_r

Is this def the kit that Paul is using??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yes, he went to Rupes HQ in Italy not long back


----------



## matt_r

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes, he went to Rupes HQ in Italy not long back


Cheers mate, let us know your thoughts when you get it and have fun..


----------



## deni2

Top job on golf, love the color.


----------



## TPCL

*Rupes BigFoot... Cyclo can do the same*

Just watched the video on the Rupes Bigfoot. You can do all of this with the Cyclo 6Ce including colour sanding if need be with 4000-12000 grit pads the twin heads eliminate swirls and buffer trails and the pad system works with all of the standard compounds. I normally Cyclo first to remove all the surface rubbish and remove any remaining scratches with the rotary and either wool or foam pads then finish with the Cyclo again. This way you need very little use with the rotary and get a great finish. The latest Cyclo also has variable speed control and a new backplate system. Same advantages - you can use all the pad and there is no heat build up.... So who says "DA" polishers cant do a proper detail.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Cyclo is the same lol, be serious Mike! Have you ever used the bigfoot system?

The Rupes bigfoot system is far superior than any other polisher I have tried, and cuts the working time in half!


----------



## matmak81

Miracle Detail said:


> Cyclo is the same lol, be serious Mike! Have you ever used the bigfoot system?
> 
> The Rupes bigfoot system is far superior than any other polisher I have tried, and cuts the working time in half!


One question, if your work time is cut in half do your enhancement and correction details reflect this and cost half as much as they did as obviously you are charging for the time that you work on the car?


----------



## Miracle Detail

matmak81 said:


> One question, if your work time is cut in half do your enhancement and correction details reflect this and cost half as much as they did as obviously you are charging for the time that you work on the car?


Yes correction time is cut in half, so less time correcting and less cost for the client.


----------



## Phil H

Looking forward to more reviews on this system!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Just got my rupes big foot today. Cant wait to try it. Cheers for the info Paul. 


Chris


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning work Paul, need to get myself a can of Exo!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Hi all, after getting so many messages regarding this detail and what was used to correct the paint I thought I better put a post up with the details.

System used on this detail was:

Rupes LHR15e and LHR75 orbital polishes along with the Rupes blue buffing pad and Zephir compound.

This is the best correction system on the market, I will be selling my rotaries now, i will be sad to see them go, but this system corrects quicker, can get more gloss from the Rupes Diamond gloss and white pad, saves half the time, with no headaches on any type of paint!

No more breaking the back polishing panels for hours and hours with a rotary, this polisher is so smooth its crazy for a 15mm orbit and requires no pressure like with a rotary. Definitely made correction work even more fun than ever! The LHR 75 is a crazy thing too, spot correction in no time at all.


















Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Paul - I even received a few messages asking what you used :lol:


----------



## gb270

Great job paul


----------



## craigblues

Fantastic finish! and with the BigFoot system. The reviews are building on this machine and products.

I really need to get a hands on with this machine...


----------



## triggerh4ppy

Wow those before pictures look like the golf lost a fight to sandpaper


----------



## Miracle Detail

craigblues said:


> Fantastic finish! and with the BigFoot system. The reviews are building on this machine and products.
> 
> I really need to get a hands on with this machine...


Matt at i4detailing has some in stock, along with pads and compounds and soon with have the LHR 75 orbital air polisher as well.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Phil H

cheers for the info Paul, 
Have you tried it with other pads and polishes?


----------



## Blue

Are there any articles anywhere showing how this system works from start to finish?

Reason I ask is that on their website they show a machine sander being used to prepare the paintwork, but I'm guessing that's just for the demo and not an essential step?

Really keen to learn more about this system, I only do this as a hobby really but even at £400 I'd seriously think about investing in this kit as I hate doing two stage corrections!


----------



## octobersown

Great detail, that car was a mess. Love seeing such a difference after a good detail


----------



## Raceno7

Blue said:


> Are there any articles anywhere showing how this system works from start to finish?
> 
> Reason I ask is that on their website they show a machine sander being used to prepare the paintwork, but I'm guessing that's just for the demo and not an essential step?
> 
> Really keen to learn more about this system, I only do this as a hobby really but even at £400 I'd seriously think about investing in this kit as I hate doing two stage corrections!


I was wondering the same myself


----------



## AaronGTi

Cmon Paul admit it, that blue pad is horrendous :|


----------



## DJ X-Ray

man,thats a gorgeous colour,and an outstanding finish. brilliant work mate.


----------



## Lowiepete

I imagine most people are wondering that if VW paint _is_ as hard as you claim,
then surely the washing beforehand must have involved a brillo pad - or is it 
your lights that are exaggerating the scratching? 

I'd be accusing you of switching the plates with another car too!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Derekh929

My God what a mess was it the shopping center wash syndrome, or washing with brilo pad, never mind , fantastic turn around loving the gloss and one hit fantastic result , i take it your pleased with this new system?


----------



## G Mart

Kind of confused. First it is a one step correction, but then it`s a 4 step correction. I am just guessing the 4 step are wet sanding and after polishing (2 steps), and as you use two diferent sizes of pads, like this you get 4 steps. 
Correct me if i am wrong. And even like this you still save some time over traditional rotary treatments. Nice work by the way!


----------



## RobDom

I don't believe it's a one-step process either.


----------



## Miracle Detail

The Rupes bigfoot system is a 4 pad/compound system, you can use 1 stage in some cases, but 2-3 stages is the best method I have found for ultimate correction and for gloss levels that go off the scale.

The green Rupes pad and Rupes no.1 compound is my most used pad and product over the last few months for everything, whether is be VW/Audi paint, Aston and Porsche etc, paintwork, and then finished with either Rupes No3 and/or No4 compound.

The bigfoot corrects so well and so flat, its a walk in the park now, no headache or stress, just very easy correction on any paint or car shape.

And another good thing is how it can correct gloss plastic black trim and lights like no other machine and far quicker than any Festool, Makita or Flex machine on the planet!!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## G Mart

thank`s for the info. Really helpfull


----------



## rhysduk

Amazing work, if only I could get my Golf to look like that!


----------



## baseballlover1

Great results Paul! 

This system looks pretty interesting. Maybe il have to give it a whirl one of these days!


----------



## kyle.bailey1

one stage?! wow, crazy gloss


----------



## triggerh4ppy

great turnaround


----------



## 3R10

Stunning job! Hats off


----------



## Miracle Detail

3R10 said:


> Stunning job! Hats off


Many thanks and thank you for your email, I will respond very soon,

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## TopSport+

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## waterbutler71

That paint was atrocious and it looked like it had been wiped dry with a members only jacket.... nice rescue!!!


----------



## bespoke

Impressive ! will you be revealing the product/system ?

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Miracle Detail

bespoke said:


> Impressive ! will you be revealing the product/system ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Darren


Rupes Bigfoot system with Rupes Blue pad and Rupes Zephir compound.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## GJM

Impressive Paul, why are there still so many people with negativity towards the Bigfoot kit is it produces results like this?

Are you saying you achieved this with one hit or several hits I'm guessing.

How much compound would you estimate you had to use and what would have been the total time for the correction time excluding photos etc


----------

